# Generator fuel type question



## Loneryder (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm looking at standbye generators and my fuel options are gasolene or propane. My 100 gal propane tank only runs a fireplace insert that is rarely used since I installed my OWB. Here in rural WV gasolene is only available at the small mom & pop stores. During the last major power outage, most of them were not running their gas pumps and the ones that were were packed. I know it would seem that propane would be the obvious choice but how long does that fuel last. Is there a source to find running times on propane?
Would appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The engines generally last longer on propane. Propane gells when it gets very cold out. Gasoline has a short shelf life if you don't trear it with a fuel additive. Something like 30 to 90 days. It then causes engine problems. Roger


----------



## Loneryder (Sep 2, 2012)

I should have stated it this way. Choices would be a 7k standbye running on propane or a 7k gasolene gen costing half as much. I would have to roll it out and hook it up.
Does anybody know run times on propane?


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

As per my knowledge, propane has several distinct advantages over gasoline generators. Propane burns cleaner than gas engines.Hence, it would be best if you are using propane instead of gasoline in generators.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 5000 watt propane powered generator. I converted it from gas about 5 years ago and won't go back.

To answer your question, my run time is about the same. Under the same load I was burning about 1 gallon of gasoline per hour, and I burn about the same amount of propane per hour. There is no noticeable loss of power and it runs very smoothly under propane.


----------



## peterclark (Oct 20, 2012)

In my opinion, propane would be better than gasolene for powering up your generator, as they last longer and price would be lower even in the time of summer, where consumption is high.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Afternoon fellas. Just signed up cuz I just picked up a Honda EG3500X generator, and had a question or two.

The generator was bought by an old friend in 2000 (he was anticipating that Y2K thing). He recently passed away, and I picked it up at a sale of his stuff. The only time it fired was the first day he bought it 14 years ago. I just overhauled the carb, and she purrs nicely now.

Question - additives? Sta-bil, Seafoam, other? Ethanol-free petrol?

I'll be using it once a month or so. I assume, like my outboard, that I should turn off the gas spigot and run it out of fuel before storing, right?

thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If ethanol free fuel is an option for you, use it. Use fuel stabilizer with each tank.

I wouldn't run it out of gas if you are planning to use it as often as you indicate. It'll help keep all the seals, etc, from drying out. Keep the tank full when stored and run the tank empty/drain it every few months. Do turn the spigot off when not in use.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I use either Sta-Bil Marine (blue liquid) or StarTron for my gas and have no complaints. I previously used the regular red-colored Sta-Bil and still had my snow blower carb gunk up with water globules. The marine Sta-Bil handles ethanol and water much more effectively.

And no, I don't run my engines dry either. Condensation becomes a problem and can cause rust/corrosion as well as deteriorating rubber seals. 

One other thing: for my single-piston engines, I park the piston at TDC compression stroke to put both valves in closed position. Just pull the starter gently until you feel compression build and you're in the ballpark. Pull a tiny bit further, you'll feel the resistance ease up...you're at TDC. Valves closed keeps air & moisture out of the chamber, and keeps the valves from sticking open.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Back to the generator question: I'd go with a generator set up for tri-fuel operation. Gives more flexibility, can run on gas if the LP tank goes empty. You give up a little bit of power generation as the engine isn't optimized for LP or NG combustion but it's a good compromise.


----------

